# Security Cameras



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

I need some cameras to put on our new barn, Some Ahole burned down the last one and we need something to add a little more deterrence. Anyone have any good systems they would recommend. Need 5 cameras dosnt have to have internet as there is no internet service near the barn. Thanks


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is a wide variety to pick from.From trail cams to pay by the month service.

Guy I know pays $70?? A month for his setup with multiple cameras.They store the video also so can retrieve them if needed.I don't recall if he had to pay any up front for cameras and installation.He swears by it and has used it twice for breakins

I presume it uses cell phone internet service.


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Harbor freight has some good ones for the money about250.dollars gets you cameras and dvr


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

I have an XmartO, Full HD security camera system (wire-less), only problem it has 4 cameras (not 5 that you are after). But it works without internet and with a 4TB hard drive, records about 45-60 days, before copying over older stuff (depends on how you have cameras set up, motion, FPS, etc.). Cost about $500-700, with 4TB hard drive. 80 foot infrared and HD 1080p (1920x1090) recording.

Just as an idea, of what's out there.

Larry


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

There's so many out there that's the problem. I need something that's decent quality that won't break the bank


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

fball1208 said:


> There's so many out there that's the problem. I need something that's decent quality that won't break the bank


Quality is what you will get with the Xmarto, IMHO. Higher FPS (frames per second) and 1080p will give much better quality videos. I would stay away from the 480 (verses 1080), for just that reason. What good is a security video, that you can't make out what (or whom) you are seeing?

I looked at cheaper and have seen video of same, was extremely disappointed, hence the system I bought. But this is in MY area, under my conditions.

Larry


----------



## hcriddle (Jul 5, 2014)

Just a thought from someone who has to use these to identify crooks. Put one or two cameras near the road to catch traffic coming and going. Aim it so that you will get a license plate photo. This is extremely helpful in getting a starting point in who to look for. With a picture of a plate I can find out who it is registered to and that helps me when trying to identify the person in the video or photo. We get lots of pictures but have no clue who they are and the videos and photos quality leaves a lot to be desired even in commercial businesses. Also most of the crooks now days are wearing hoodies and gloves so a license plate is all you have.

Buddy


----------



## fball1208 (Jul 13, 2011)

i am going to have a camera pointed at the road in hopes to catch a plate or at very least make and model. My main problem is finding a system there are so many out there. Two things i know going to go with a 1200tvl/ 720 camera and 1tb DVR. Also going to run cat5 as my wiring to make it thicker and hopefully deter rats from chewing.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

With license plates, you really need a couple of things FPS and HD. A moving vehicle, you need at minimum 15 FPS, (30 to 60 is A LOT better), I have been told and if you definition is low, FPS won't make much difference.

Larry


----------

